# Webpage instant messenger



## everypot (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm wondering if there is any instant-messenger-like web application. It's like an instant messenger on a webpage which can save the chat data for everyone to see, i.e., it merges a forum or blog with an instant messenger.


----------



## purpleshadow100 (Jun 17, 2009)

A shoutbox maybe? Sounds similar to what you're asking for...


----------



## everypot (Jun 17, 2009)

purpleshadow100 said:
			
		

> A shoutbox maybe? Sounds similar to what you're asking for...



Yes. It looks nice. Thank you.


----------



## estrabd (Jun 17, 2009)

meebo?


----------

